
Ask HN: Why does this IPv6 adoption graph spike on weekends? - jhanschoo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;intl&#x2F;en&#x2F;ipv6&#x2F;statistics.html<p>Adoption seems to spike every Sunday (?) and before New Year&#x27;s. And that one time just after Oct 2014. Why?
======
detaro
More home connections run IPv6 than businesses. When people aren't at work,
more IPv6 traffic happens

------
aurizon
Might be test adopters, trying to see if it bugs out and they then revert to
tried and true IPv4

